# Questions about foster parenting



## FloridaGirl21

Hello Ladies :hi:

My DH & I are going to a meeting on July 7th, it's an orientation for foster parenting. We've got to do a background check, and bring proof of income, etc.. The case worker also said that we will be able to ask questions.. I've been thinking about what questions to write down & bring with me. Is there any that you ladies can suggest to me to ask? I want to be sure that we walk out of their feeling satisfied with answers, but I'm not too sure where to start :shrug: what were some questions you asked when you went in and spoke with someone about foster parenting?

Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wow, so many views & no responses..


----------



## Helen76

Hi,

We got as far as the open evening but they wouldn't take our application further because we were still going through IVF.

From what I remember it was pretty comprehensive and did answer a lot of questions. I would just have a think about what you want to know and if it doesn't come up then ask a question then. 

Maybe have a think about what training they provide, what type of kids go into foster care etc.

Hope that helps a bit!

H xx


----------



## Tory123

Hi Florida Girl

I have been a foster carer for over three years now. I really love it but can't say it is not difficult at times. Although the good times and the fact that I have had a boy now the age of 13 since he was 9. When he came to us he had been in trouble with the police was not in main stream school had been sexually abused which he disclosed to us as he felt safe to do so. He had problem with swearing the list is endless. Now I have a loving, good sense of humour boy that I love and he loves us very much. We are so proud of him and he only needed a loving family to bring this side out in him.

I suppose the questions I would want to know how long does the checks take until you are able to foster.

How long will the children stay with you.

What support is there for you.

What age group could you foster. For example if you or your partner smokes then in our area we can only have only 5 years old.

I am sure they will give loads of info.

If you need any more info or advice from me then feel free to contact me.


Toryx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks ladies!! :)


----------



## Kymmers

I would definitely ask about what training they offer to foster carers, what they would expect from you as a foster carer (some expect a lot!), how long they would expect the assessment to take from beginning to end.

Hope the open evening goes well xXx


----------

